# Great deal for 12 month subscription



## wipeout

My 12 month subscription was coming up and they renewed both my receivers for another 12 months for $147 total including taxes and fees. I am happy.


----------



## chevyguy559

I just renewed my two radios for $46.xx for both for 5 months  Girl told me to call back in 4 months 29 days and get the same rate again


----------



## rayik

I recieved $88 for one year ($77 plus a $11 artist recovery fee, or something similary named). I tried to get the 77 rate before the subscrption expired but the CSR refused. Two weeks after the expiration I recieved a letter with the 77 rate offer.


----------



## Lodi25

It's that time of the year again! I called in and said the renewal price is way to high. Not as good as last year but I got "SIRIUS Everything" for $87.08 after taxes and other fees. Last year I got everything for $76.43 but as long as it under $100 I'm happy!


----------



## scotte992

I called XM today to cancel and they gave me 3 months free which equals $100 credit then he told me to call back before march 2nd and he would give me 5 months for $46. So 2 radios,one which has the best of Sirius, and internet radio for 8 months for $46. Im happy


----------



## fortnerw

I had been paying 26.31 per month for 2 xm radio subscriptions. Thanks to the above people I was able to get a promotional 1 year subscription for a total of 145.32. Of course I had to go through the 1st csr who said he could not offer anything better than I had. I indicated in that case I would like to cancel and was prepared to do so. The deactivation dept was able to make a better offer which I accepted. It pays to shop around. Thanks to scotte992, Lodi25,rayik, chevyguy559 and Wipeout for their valuable information!!!


----------



## JB14075

rayik said:


> I recieved $88 for one year ($77 plus a $11 artist recovery fee, or something similary named). I tried to get the 77 rate before the subscrption expired but the CSR refused. Two weeks after the expiration I recieved a letter with the 77 rate offer.


Same thing happened to me. I called just before it expired & they wouldn't budge off the regular price. Called the day after they shut it off & they gave me the $77 deal without any problems.


----------



## wkcats

wipeout said:


> My 12 month subscription was coming up and they renewed both my receivers for another 12 months for $147 total including taxes and fees. I am happy.


its not as good as the 5 months I received the last 2 times but with the one year renewal
and not worrying about renewing in five months im happy for another $25 on the year.
as usual you have to go through 3 people telling you their is nothing they can do.
when you finly get through to the cancelation dept they offer you the one year or 6 month deal.if they didnt offer me a better deal then the full price I would have reluctintly
had to cancel $25.31 per month is just rediculous


----------



## max1

My sub ended in Mar 1 when i called to cancel only thing i was able to get was a year for 88 bucks and 3 mos for 38 bucks I passed. With I phone and I pad now i can stream to lots of stations plus commercial free and dont have to pay for it. My days with sirius sadly are over especially now i Have to pay for my health insurance. Good news is i still have it with dish so that helps.


----------



## Bradical

yeah they keep sending me stuff in the mail. The latest one was 8 dollars a month


----------



## MikeP

Back in January, they gave me whatever the current promo was and a credit for waiting on hold for close to two hours. Grand total of $24.13 for my second receiver. I was happy with the price, but waiting on hold for almost 2 hours was ridiculous! Luckily, I just kept them on speakerphone on my cell and ran errands during the process. I'm just glad my signal didn't drop! I was going to hang up after about 45 minutes, but didn't want to repeat the process once I got home later that night. I've got lifetime Sirius/Best of XM on my main receiver.


----------



## bixler

Called yesterday to renew my 5/$20 month deal on 1 of 3 radios I have on that plan. The radio was due for renewal on Friday the 8th. Yesterday I wasn't offered any deals so I had the CSR set the radio up to cancel on Friday. Just called today and asked for any deals on the expiring radio, never mentioned I had called to cancel it yesterday. Rep said 5 for $20 deal is no longer available but I can give you a 5 for $25 deal on that radio and the other two you have that are expiring at the end of May. Everything was set-up and I'm good on all 3 until September 3. Total payout was just under $56 for all 3. I received credit for the unused time on the 3 radios since none of them were actually expired as of today.

Advice is just keep trying until you get the deal you want. Different reps seem to give different deals.


----------



## lkbenson

I paid $299 for a lifetime subscription on 12/30/03 and am still going strong. Did I get a good deal?


----------



## gjrhine

only if it transfers to new radios.


----------



## Davenlr

$75 transfer fee to new radio. They did, however, waive that fee when my first lifetime XM radio failed after 14 months, and I bought I new portable one...so its not written in stone.


----------



## prabs24

I got a new car and got free XM for 3 months. Would I be able to get any discount coupon for subscribing?


----------



## gjrhine

You are subscribed. What coupon?


----------



## prabs24

I was asking, if I wanted to subscribe after the 3 month period runs out, are there are any good deals available online.

I have heard that there are some coupon or discount codes online that brings the cost down to subscribe to XM. Hence asking


----------



## gjrhine

1 call & say cancel
2 get passed to Retention Dept
3 make good deal


----------



## dmspen

After I activated my3 month trial, XM called me and asked if I wanted a 6 month extension for $29.95. Maybe wait a bit and see if they call.


----------



## bases1616

lkbenson said:


> I paid $299 for a lifetime subscription on 12/30/03 and am still going strong. Did I get a good deal?


You got a great deal. The Sirius lifetime price now is $699 plus taxes and music fees makes it over $800. I did the XM lifetime back in Sep 09' for $500, but I just bought a new car and it has Sirius in it. I just gave my wife the XM and wanted to see the deal for Sirius, but over $800 that is insane!!! Plus XM has 180 channels in there everything plus Sirius package and Sirius only has 140 channels with the best of XM.


----------



## BenJF3

I got a 3 month subsription with my new vehicle and it's alright. It's since expired and they are mailing me offers for $12.95 per month which I won't pay. For the amount of drop outs and signal interruptions it's worth about $5-7 a month - it's no way more valuable than a Netflix subscription IMHO. So if they can get it down to thet rate, I'll bite.


----------



## gjrhine

Have you read this thread? Nobody that has pays 12.95.


----------



## BenJF3

Exactly - which is why I won't. I'll probably call and see what they can do. My post was more about seeing if anyone has leads on any current specials they are running so I know what's good vs. what they offer.


----------



## scotte992

BenJF3 said:


> Exactly - which is why I won't. I'll probably call and see what they can do. My post was more about seeing if anyone has leads on any current specials they are running so I know what's good vs. what they offer.


They will probably offer 5 months for $20. Or ask for it


----------



## BenJF3

scotte992 said:


> They will probably offer 5 months for $20. Or ask for it


I was able to get a year for $85 (including all taxes and fees). Now I have a question for others because they are offering an Onyx Dock and Go unit for $20 which I wouldn't mind having for my van, however, the girl on the phone says I have to carry a whole separate subscription for it? That seems ridiculous to me! I can understand paying a small mirroring fee to put the radio on my existing account, but paying for a whole separate subscription just seems wrong. Anyone have multiple units that can shed some light?


----------



## Mike Bertelson

I got an XMp3i and a one year subscription for my birthday. It was $147. I kinda like paying by the year.

Mike


----------



## Pete K.

All I got was a rock.


----------



## ThomasM

It's pretty clever how Sirius/XM operates.

When your subscription is a month from ending (like mine was), you get a friendly letter telling you to bend over and make sure your credit limit on your (on file) credit card is nowhere near the max. Then, you phone them and tell them you are canceling-and you get basicically a "oh we're sorry to hear that" response.

A month later, you get a nice letter bemoaning the fact that you canceled and begging you to come back-with a $15 reconnection fee as well as a not-very-good discount. Naturally, you toss it in the trash.

After TWO months without the service, they know they are losing you. You get a "last chance" offer with NO reconnection fee and a super (50% off the regular price) offer. After suffering along with the sorry state of FM broadcasting for 60 days, you knuckle under and resubscribe for a year at $7.50 per month including tax and "music license fee".

And so it goes until the year is up....


----------



## gjrhine

ThomasM said:


> your (on file) credit card


Pay by check. Never give them a CC #.

And I have never failed to get a good deal on one cancellation phone call.


----------



## chevyguy559

gjrhine said:


> And I have never failed to get a good deal on one cancellation phone call.


That and the CSR's always tell me "call back a couple days before your renewal and you can probably get the same deal" :lol:


----------



## innuss

I just got a XMP3i to replace my old Starmate. After hastling for a little while, I got the XM Premier Family plan for $89 plus tax (97.00) & no activation fee so I'm happy about that. I just wish we didn't have to play these games every year.


----------



## BenJF3

innuss said:


> I just wish we didn't have to play these games every year.


Agree with that - if they would just charge a reasonable rate to begin with I think more people would continue service. The pricing schemes are ridiculous. I have to carry a separate subscription for each radio??!?! Thus I only have the one now. The other issue is coverage - I can't go a day without signal loss and I live in a rural area with no tall buildings or anything.


----------



## trh

So why the signal loss? XM or Sirius? Where is your antenna installed? I only lose signal when going under a bridge or under a metal awning (gas station or fast food drive through). Might be an installation problem.


----------



## gjrhine

BenJF3 said:


> I have to carry a separate subscription for each radio??!?!


Perhaps just think about why a little bit.


----------



## BenJF3

It's a factory installed system with the antenna on the roof.


----------



## trh

XM or Sirius? And is it still under warranty?


----------



## BenJF3

gjrhine said:


> Perhaps just think about why a little bit.


I have and it doesn't add up. It's like DirecTV charging me a full subscription for each receiver. If I have an account with them, I should be able to add other vehicles at a discounted rate. I could understand them imposing a limit on devices so people couldn't stack the account with units for all their friends. Bottom line is it should be like Netflix - I don't pay any extra for my other connected devices and I'm agreeing to a small mirroring fee here for XM.



trh said:


> XM or Sirius? And is it still under warranty?


Brand new 2011 Santa Fe and my in-laws have a 2009 that does the same thing.


----------



## scotte992

BenJF3 said:


> I was able to get a year for $85 (including all taxes and fees). Now I have a question for others because they are offering an Onyx Dock and Go unit for $20 which I wouldn't mind having for my van, however, the girl on the phone says I have to carry a whole separate subscription for it? That seems ridiculous to me! I can understand paying a small mirroring fee to put the radio on my existing account, but paying for a whole separate subscription just seems wrong. Anyone have multiple units that can shed some light?


You get a discount for each extra radio.It costs 8.99 a month per radio. I dont think it would matter if you pay monthly or yearly or whatever. Now if one of your radios is xm and the other one sirius then yes you will pay full price for each radio. Which is bs cause i have 3 xm radios that i use and 5 sirius radios that are sitting in the closet.


----------



## BenJF3

scotte992 said:


> You get a discount for each extra radio.It costs 8.99 a month per radio. I dont think it would matter if you pay monthly or yearly or whatever. Now if one of your radios is xm and the other one sirius then yes you will pay full price for each radio. Which is bs cause i have 3 xm radios that i use and 5 sirius radios that are sitting in the closet.


The $8.99 is more than what I pay per month for my current radio! It's bunk and likely why they have to negotiate to retain subscribers. The service is nowhere near worth the $12.95 regular price-it's barely worth the discounted rate I'm under. It's worth about $5 a month as far as I'm concerned. If the signal was more reliable, maybe it'd be worth a bit more. I enjoy it somewhat, but not enough to drop another $9 a month on it. If they charged a small mirroring fee, then maybe I'd consider adding it to a second vehicle.


----------



## trh

BenJF3 said:


> Brand new 2011 Santa Fe and my in-laws have a 2009 that does the same thing.


So XM. I've had two XM radios in our vehicles since around 2002. We also had two Sirius factory-installed radios we used for the 6 month "free" periods. The only time we ever get drop outs is when there is something blocking our LOS to the Sats - heavy tree coverage, bridges, tunnels, parking garages, etc. Next time you're in the shop I'd mention it to your service adviser.


----------



## BenJF3

I will. I expect drop outs when under overpasses, etc. but it seems like sometimes I'm driving along and it just drops.


----------



## cancun64

Can somebody give me some advice please ? With the vehicle I purchased I got a three month subscription for free. They are trying to renew me for the $12.95 and do not seem to want to budge off that $. I read about the $77 deals people are getting they say my radio does not qualify for that promo.
Anybody have any ideas or advice ? I am set to end July 6 and told I will just let it go.


----------



## gjrhine

1. Tell them you cancel
2. Your're passed to the Retention Dept.
3. Make a better deal


----------

